# Father's Day Food...



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I have a 9 lb brisket begging to be placed into the smoker tonight at 7 p.m. only to be wrapped in foil when taken out in the morning, then wrapped in a towel, and placed in a cooler for another 6 hours. It will then rest for another 30 minutes prior to slicing. That will be accompanied with a southwest style salad and loaded baked potato salad. Dry rub seasoning used is a skosh of carne asada seasoning, ground mustard, a dash of ranch dressing mix, and some cumin. I will use alder as the smoke wood to give it a mild smoky taste.

Tonight we will be having oryx bacon green chili cheeseburgers.

Yeah buddy! 8)8)


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

sounds awesome. I got a bear ham in brine that's going in the smoker at first light tomorrow


----------

